# Hot weather struggles



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

I can’t believe it’s already warming up to summer temps here. We walk Fern early morning and evening but she is still struggling. She gets exhausted even though her tongue isn’t hanging low. We are limiting the exercise to walking (trotting for her). She doesn’t seem to be a fan of bodies of water. 

When is cool, day temps are 85F
Average: 90-95F, late summer will be 100F everyday
High: 100f+

I’m concerned because yesterday evening was around 83F and it didn’t cool off much further. luckily the humidity is very low.

Does anyone have tips on exercising dogs during the summer? I’m considering hosing her down with cold water before going on our walk/run. Also considering getting a kiddie pool to see if she will like it.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Sorry I don't have any suggestions. I'm in the same boat. Don't know where you're at, but here in the mountains in NM, if we don't get out for a walk by 7:00 am in the summer we don't go. And now they have closed our forests due to fire danger. Not sure where we can walk now. Going to drive around tomorrow to try and find somewhere. My neighborhood isn't good because of idiot owners who don't confine their dogs on their property.

I bought a kiddie pool last week. Haven't set it up yet. My 11 year old would never get in one. Maybe my new pup will.


----------



## davewis (Jan 7, 2020)

We usually go for our primary hike/exercise first thing in the morning when it is still relatively cool. I normally hate waking up early. But for some reason, I can wake up for a hike with my buddy.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Rosebud99 said:


> Sorry I don't have any suggestions. I'm in the same boat. Don't know where you're at, but here in the mountains in NM, if we don't get out for a walk by 7:00 am in the summer we don't go. And now they have closed our forests due to fire danger. Not sure where we can walk now. Going to drive around tomorrow to try and find somewhere. My neighborhood isn't good because of idiot owners who don't confine their dogs on their property.
> 
> I bought a kiddie pool last week. Haven't set it up yet. My 11 year old would never get in one. Maybe my new pup will.


I’m in Sacramento county, I don’t think I’ll ever get used to summer in this area! We’re already having fire weather notifications. There was a huge fire in Tahoe, grizzly flats and Chico the past few years. It is extremely worrisome. Luckily the people here don’t go outside when it’s hot so Ive been trying to take advantage of that. I think you guys have similar weather as us!


davewis said:


> We usually go for our primary hike/exercise first thing in the morning when it is still relatively cool. I normally hate waking up early. But for some reason, I can wake up for a hike with my buddy.


Yeah I think we will extend her morning walk or add a backpack while it’s cool. I wish Fern was interested in playing in the backyard…


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Hopps said:


> I’m in Sacramento county, I don’t think I’ll ever get used to summer in this area! We’re already having fire weather notifications. There was a huge fire in Tahoe, grizzly flats and Chico the past few years. It is extremely worrisome. Luckily the people here don’t go outside when it’s hot so Ive been trying to take advantage of that. I think you guys have similar weather as us!


In 2016 there was a bad forest fire that got fairly close to my house - about 2 miles away. My subdivision was on a "voluntary" evacuation. I had a grooming shop at the time in another area and moved boxes of things from my house to the shop. Fortunately they got the fire contained. 

This year we are packing up things again. "Fire season" is looking really bad and it is only May.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Rosebud99 said:


> In 2016 there was a bad forest fire that got fairly close to my house - about 2 miles away. My subdivision was on a "voluntary" evacuation. I had a grooming shop at the time in another area and moved boxes of things from my house to the shop. Fortunately they got the fire contained.
> 
> This year we are packing up things again. "Fire season" is looking really bad and it is only May.


Wow, 2 miles is way too close for comfort. I live in the suburbs but even then they're doing controlled burnings at the park. I'm definitely packing a go bag for Fern and the cat. You can never be too careful. Fire season is getting pushed up earlier every year.


----------



## Katiebob (Aug 9, 2021)

I realise as a Brit, my standards of hot weather are a little different to yours! (summer temps around 80 if we're lucky!) 😆 

Juno has a "cool coat" which you soak and it draws out body heat as the water evaporates - it seems to work very well and her fur under the coat is noticeably cooler when you take it off. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Anc-ol-Coo...3035635&sprefix=ancol+cool+coat,aps,66&sr=8-2 

She has a kiddie pool in the back garden (and has a love hate relationship with the hose) and we try and take evening walks that end up at the river. I also stick a tripe stick into a yoghurt and freeze it so it comes out like a lolly 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTc-ezmiDla/


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

In summer we walk at dawn, and it's usually a slow plod with lots of lying down - Nitro, not me. I carry a bottle of water for him, he's good drinking from a bottle.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

How much exposure have you given her to water? I always thought GSDs kinda loved water as a rule (with obviously the occasional exception). Water is the only reason I can walk Willow in the summer. Our hot season is short and luckily we're very dry (no humidity), but it can easily get over 100 degrees for long periods. First thing I do is take Willow to the river, let her jump in, and then she's good to go for the rest of the walk. So if this were me, I'd maybe try again with water. She may find the relief at keeping her cool is worth whatever discomfort it originally gives her.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

banzai555 said:


> How much exposure have you given her to water? I always thought GSDs kinda loved water as a rule (with obviously the occasional exception). Water is the only reason I can walk Willow in the summer. Our hot season is short and luckily we're very dry (no humidity), but it can easily get over 100 degrees for long periods. First thing I do is take Willow to the river, let her jump in, and then she's good to go for the rest of the walk. So if this were me, I'd maybe try again with water. She may find the relief at keeping her cool is worth whatever discomfort it originally gives her.


My experience with GSD is that they either really like or really dislike water (manifested as indifference) with not much in between.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Live in Texas. 

I dare you.

 <just kidding> Our humidity is ridiculous and our temps are already getting up close to 100. Ugh.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

WNGD said:


> My experience with GSD is that they either really like or really dislike water (manifested as indifference) with not much in between.


lol...or they love SOME kinds of water and hate others??  Willow loves rivers and lakes. HATES the hose, water bottles, really any water coming at her. She has to go to it. It cannot come to her.


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

Galathiel said:


> Live in Texas.
> 
> I dare you.
> 
> <just kidding> Our humidity is ridiculous and our temps are already getting up close to 100. Ugh.


lol. I lived in Austin for many years. I remember going for a jog in a park once, in summer, first thing in the morning. Only 70 degrees but 90% humidity. Looked like I'd been swimming when I got home. 

You either jog at 4pm when the humidity is lowest but the temp highest, or in the morning when it's the opposite. Either way sucks. Most people go to gyms. I'm cheap. 

I've often thought about moving back to Texas but Willow would haaaaaaaaate it.


----------



## CenTex61 (8 mo ago)

Hopps said:


> I can’t believe it’s already warming up to summer temps here. We walk Fern early morning and evening but she is still struggling. She gets exhausted even though her tongue isn’t hanging low. We are limiting the exercise to walking (trotting for her). She doesn’t seem to be a fan of bodies of water.
> 
> When is cool, day temps are 85F
> Average: 90-95F, late summer will be 100F everyday
> ...


I bought a sump vest and a cooler vest for my Nacho. Sump vest is wet down with cool water, cools by evaporation. The Cooler vest can have either soft gel like packs or hard ice packs. Both are inserted into pockets on the Cooler vest. Both products I stumbled across on Amazon. I live in Central Texas… the heat is just beginning!


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

Hopps said:


> Wow, 2 miles is way too close for comfort. I live in the suburbs but even then they're doing controlled burnings at the park.


They determined that fire was started by a crew using a masticator to shred downed trees, etc. They most likely struck a rock causing sparks.

The largest fire in state history is now burning and it was caused by the forest service performing a "subscribed burn." Over 200 homes lost so far.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

They can adjust over time to the heat. I would just make sure to not push it too far.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

It’s all about conditioning.
Mine play fetch in 90+ degree heat.
Just make sure they’re used to it and watch carefully for overheating. Mine know when to stop. Rolf will go to the patio door, LOL


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Hopps said:


> I’m in Sacramento county, I don’t think I’ll ever get used to summer in this area! We’re already having fire weather notifications. There was a huge fire in Tahoe, grizzly flats and Chico the past few years. It is extremely worrisome. Luckily the people here don’t go outside when it’s hot so Ive been trying to take advantage of that. I think you guys have similar weather as us!


There was a wild fire out here in Connecticut recently. It got close to one of the sub stations so I had to respond nearby. It was pretty intense watching some of the fires reach the streets. It made me glad I’m not responsible for fighting fires anymore.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> It’s all about conditioning.
> Mine play fetch in 90+ degree heat.
> Just make sure they’re used to it and watch carefully for overheating. Mine know when to stop. Rolf will go to the patio door, LOL


Agree. At this stage in the game and with my health issues, we operate carefully outside and slowly condition to the heat. Bringing back a ball (we only throw a few times consecutively) Varik will zigzag to keep in the shade of the trees. He's not stupid!


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Charlie isn't a big fan of the heat either, its climbing up to the 80s and 90s here, and we still get some cool days/nights, but neither of us are fond of it so im trying to condition us both, lol

But what I've actually started doing for the days its super hot or pouring rain, I pulled out our old treadmill. I'd almost forgotten about it but was doing some spring cleaning and found it in our storage room
I've since cleaned it and began getting Charlie used to walking/trotting on it and he's taken to it well, happy to get his exercise in when we can't go out and he seems to enjoy it quite a bit. I've been getting some much needed jogging in because of it as well, people give them away for free around here, maybe that's an option?


----------



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

In summer, the protection portion of schutzhund training takes place in the heat of the day. To prep, I have several things I now do. Advice given by trainers and confirmed with a vet.

Purposefully expose them to increments of heat: Take your dog out throughout the day to be in the heat. In the shade, walking, laying down for an hour or two, etc. It does not matter. Just like human athletes running cross country in summer, dogs will do better with the heat if given time to adjust. Dogs who spend more time indoors with air conditioning will especially need time to adapt every single day
Water: keep water on hand and available. Force breaks if needed. For cooling your dog off: DO NOT soak them down if you are in the sun still (swimming aside). It weighs the coat down and prevents airflow. Instead, put water in the groin area and inner thighs by the vessels there. You can wet paws with ice water as well but be sure to then thoroughly dry them off before letting your dog walk around again. Adding that it’s one thing to play in a hose or pool, it’s another to soak down after or right before hard exercise 
Cool down sessions. Heat stroke comes on fast. After exercise let your dog walk gently around and bring their heart rate down. This doubles as a chance for you to catch any weakness and confusion before it progresses too far. Too many owners skip this step and go straight to putting the dog in the car.
Exercise early morning or late evening if possible. Keep heated sessions short.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Our flyball club is hosting a tournament in Lodi this weekend, it's forecast to be in the low 90s both days. We'll have the dogs under EZ ups, with shade cloth on the sides, and there is a hose and kiddy pools to get the dogs wet before or after they're in the ring. She won't go in the pool, she seems confused by it (Is this a giant water dish???? lol) so I just hose her down. Most of us also have fans on our dogs when it's hot. We practice in Lodi and it was in the high 80s last weekend so although where we live (about 75 miles away), it's quite a bit cooler, at least Cava is used to running around in hot weather. At home it's supposed to be in the mid to high 70s all weekend. 

The next tournament could be worse, it's in Elk Grove in the middle of June. 🔥


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

banzai555 said:


> How much exposure have you given her to water? I always thought GSDs kinda loved water as a rule (with obviously the occasional exception). Water is the only reason I can walk Willow in the summer. Our hot season is short and luckily we're very dry (no humidity), but it can easily get over 100 degrees for long periods. First thing I do is take Willow to the river, let her jump in, and then she's good to go for the rest of the walk. So if this were me, I'd maybe try again with water. She may find the relief at keeping her cool is worth whatever discomfort it originally gives her.


Outside of bathing her, not much at all. I think she stepped through a big puddle but tried to avoid it as much as possible. We're also low humidity (thank god). I'll buy a kiddie pool and see how she does with it. When it gets to july/august, it's usually 100+ every single day which is insane here. BAH. 


Galathiel said:


> Live in Texas.
> 
> I dare you.
> 
> <just kidding> Our humidity is ridiculous and our temps are already getting up close to 100. Ugh.


🤮 I absolutely HATE humidity. I went to China and Korea a while back during the summer. 90F+ 100+ humidity was a serious nightmare. Yesterday was around 98F but now its cooled down to 85F am and 75F pm which is fantastic. 


Sunflowers said:


> It’s all about conditioning.
> Mine play fetch in 90+ degree heat.
> Just make sure they’re used to it and watch carefully for overheating. Mine know when to stop. Rolf will go to the patio door, LOL


I took it easy today and its cooled down to a nice 85F today! I don't think Fern had any type of real exercise before. I'm extra worried since she's around 8 years old and am taking it easy. When it gets too warm, Fern will steer our walk toward home and I just let her dictate the pace. Rolf is hilarious, smart pup


Bearshandler said:


> There was a wild fire out here in Connecticut recently. It got close to one of the sub stations so I had to respond nearby. It was pretty intense watching some of the fires reach the streets. It made me glad I’m not responsible for fighting fires anymore.


That's pretty intense for sure. I had a professor in uni that was a wildfire expert. He showed us pictures he took with his team when Paradise burnt down. It was surreal watching the video footage and aftermath outside of the news. An acquaintance of our family had their house burnt down in Paradise and insurance still hasn't paid out properly. I can't imagine fighting fires, good thing you're safe!


Wunderwhy6 said:


> In summer, the protection portion of schutzhund training takes place in the heat of the day. To prep, I have several things I now do. Advice given by trainers and confirmed with a vet.
> 
> Purposefully expose them to increments of heat: Take your dog out throughout the day to be in the heat. In the shade, walking, laying down for an hour or two, etc. It does not matter. Just like human athletes running cross country in summer, dogs will do better with the heat if given time to adjust. Dogs who spend more time indoors with air conditioning will especially need time to adapt every single day
> Water: keep water on hand and available. Force breaks if needed. For cooling your dog off: DO NOT soak them down if you are in the sun still (swimming aside). It weighs the coat down and prevents airflow. Instead, put water in the groin area and inner thighs by the vessels there. You can wet paws with ice water as well but be sure to then thoroughly dry them off before letting your dog walk around again. Adding that it’s one thing to play in a hose or pool, it’s another to soak down after or right before hard exercise
> ...


Today was much cooler but I followed the instructions here. We are splitting up her exercise and walking her after every short jog. The cool down walks helped a lot and we spent more time around grass and shade. I've also been letting Fern dictate the pace of exercise and letting her choose when she wants to go home. We'll be hanging out in the yard more often so she can get used to it.

During our walks I usually wet the ear flap with cool water. Lot's of great advice here, thank you. 


Cassidy's Mom said:


> Our flyball club is hosting a tournament in Lodi this weekend, it's forecast to be in the low 90s both days. We'll have the dogs under EZ ups, with shade cloth on the sides, and there is a hose and kiddy pools to get the dogs wet before or after they're in the ring. She won't go in the pool, she seems confused by it (Is this a giant water dish???? lol) so I just hose her down. Most of us also have fans on our dogs when it's hot. We practice in Lodi and it was in the high 80s last weekend so although where we live (about 75 miles away), it's quite a bit cooler, at least Cava is used to running around in hot weather. At home it's supposed to be in the mid to high 70s all weekend.
> 
> The next tournament could be worse, it's in Elk Grove in the middle of June. 🔥


I thoroughly miss the weather in the bay area. I love that Cava is so confused over the kiddy pools. I wonder if she silently judges the other dogs for going in the giant water bowl. 

Oof mid June tourney sounds a bit tough, it might get to high 90s at that time but good thing there's access to cold water! Hope she does well


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Conditioning to the heat is key there was one marathon runner who passed away this weekend and 15 marathon runners hospitalized. A very sudden change in temperatures - sudden unseasonably warm temperatures over the weekend which made it feel like mid summer. Even when exercising near the water early morning or early evening I make sure the dogs take breaks.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I walk at night in Louisiana. The humidity is awful, but the sound of night here is sublime -- it's like a symphony of different critters. The frogs, nightbirds, crickets all sing together. Sometimes we get coyotes adding to the chorus too. Often I have a raucous family of owls that follows along behind us hooting and cackling. And fireflies -- we still have fireflies twinkling in our neighborhood! Even the smells at night are different, as so many nightblooming flowers are open.

In the Southwest, the nights are so still and quiet. I am always awed by the silence when we are in our little place in Colorado. But I don't walk at night there, because mountain lions and bears are out.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I have realized that humidity was harder to deal with than simple heat. As far as doing a slow cool down before going back into AC, I naturally need that myself. I also do the bulk of my exercise early before the sun beats down on us. I also do a bit more in the afternoon when the afternoon sun is low enough to make long shadows. I avoid black top that has been heated up by direct sun all day.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Jenny720 said:


> Conditioning to the heat is key there was one marathon runner who passed away this weekend and 15 marathon runners hospitalized. A very sudden change in temperatures - sudden unseasonably warm temperatures over the weekend which made it feel like mid summer. Even when exercising near the water early morning or early evening I make sure the dogs take breaks.


We've been toning down the exercise and staying in the shade a lot. Luckily our exercise routine is not intense anyways so it's been smooth sailing! 


Magwart said:


> I walk at night in Louisiana. The humidity is awful, but the sound of night here is sublime -- it's like a symphony of different critters. The frogs, nightbirds, crickets all sing together. Sometimes we get coyotes adding to the chorus too. Often I have a raucous family of owls that follows along behind us hooting and cackling. And fireflies -- we still have fireflies twinkling in our neighborhood! Even the smells at night are different, as so many nightblooming flowers are open.
> 
> In the Southwest, the nights are so still and quiet. I am always awed by the silence when we are in our little place in Colorado. But I don't walk at night there, because mountain lions and bears are out.


I noticed that when I was a small child, there were so much more animal sounds and an ambiance to the world. Now I rarely hear anything minus the loud magpies! Louisiana sounds magical!


car2ner said:


> I have realized that humidity was harder to deal with than simple heat. As far as doing a slow cool down before going back into AC, I naturally need that myself. I also do the bulk of my exercise early before the sun beats down on us. I also do a bit more in the afternoon when the afternoon sun is low enough to make long shadows. I avoid black top that has been heated up by direct sun all day.


I took your advice and went walking as the afternoon sun was setting. It was still 93 degrees but beats 100F! It was pretty nice walking without the sun beating down on me, what a difference. I wish it didn't get so hot during the summer! I would be happy with temps in the high 80s...


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Here's a Stonnie Dennis video on the subject.


----------



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

I would appreciate a little input on wetting an overheated dog down. I was under the impression that wetting a thick furred dog down will trap heat to their body. Instead, I was taught to soak areas with less fur (groin, stomach-in some dogs, etc).
Is this incorrect then?


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

I know that if a dog has a fever you place cold compresses on their head and pads of feet to bring the fever down. Don't know if that's applicable.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Wunderwhy6 said:


> I would appreciate a little input on wetting an overheated dog down. I was under the impression that wetting a thick furred dog down will trap heat to their body. Instead, I was taught to soak areas with less fur (groin, stomach-in some dogs, etc).
> Is this incorrect then?


this is what was taught to us as well by our Schutzhund trainer. Dogs, as we know, don't sweat so their bodies aren't built for all over evaporation like ours are.


----------



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

car2ner said:


> this is what was taught to us as well by our Schutzhund trainer. Dogs, as we know, don't sweat so their bodies aren't built for all over evaporation like ours are.


Fur (for some breeds) doubles as an insulator when in water. I am having difficulty understanding how fur would not have this same effect when wet and clinging to the body on land. Although I do understand the evaporative effect as it relates to other things.
Is there a possibility for both to be somewhat correct? 

Wet fur as a detriment if the dog is mid-workout, and will be continuing to be operating in heat once semi-cooled. Yet wet fur would be beneficial when the dog is then allowed to rest and fully dry? 
Or am I being dense? (I will not take offense if I am)


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

David Winners said:


> Here's a Stonnie Dennis video on the subject.


That was a nice video, I think I watched his hydration video a while back as well. Going to bingewatch his channel later, thanks.


Wunderwhy6 said:


> Fur (for some breeds) doubles as an insulator when in water. I am having difficulty understanding how fur would not have this same effect when wet and clinging to the body on land. Although I do understand the evaporative effect as it relates to other things.
> Is there a possibility for both to be somewhat correct?
> 
> Wet fur as a detriment if the dog is mid-workout, and will be continuing to be operating in heat once semi-cooled. Yet wet fur would be beneficial when the dog is then allowed to rest and fully dry?
> Or am I being dense? (I will not take offense if I am)


Trapped air in dry fur works as an insulator, not the actual fur. An extreme example would be sea otters. They spend a lot of time grooming air into their fur. The pockets of air in their dense fur slow down the water from soaking the fur. Literally having a double coat/thick coat does not do anything for insulation if it is soaked. Dogs are very prone to chilling if their fur gets wet. 

An acquaintance of mine is from a ranching family. They fill a stock tank with cold water and the dogs dunk themselves in it to cool off and go back to work. Keeps them from overheating during the summer despite working hard for many hours.


----------



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

Hopps said:


> That was a nice video, I think I watched his hydration video a while back as well. Going to bingewatch his channel later, thanks.
> 
> Trapped air in dry fur works as an insulator, not the actual fur. An extreme example would be sea otters. They spend a lot of time grooming air into their fur. The pockets of air in their dense fur slow down the water from soaking the fur. Literally having a double coat/thick coat does not do anything for insulation if it is soaked. Dogs are very prone to chilling if their fur gets wet.
> 
> An acquaintance of mine is from a ranching family. They fill a stock tank with cold water and the dogs dunk themselves in it to cool off and go back to work. Keeps them from overheating during the summer despite working hard for many hours.


Well then I must concede that I must be incorrect. I suppose I should discuss this with the vet next time I see them. It is a little concerning that they either: did not correct me or did not know themselves.


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Wunderwhy6 said:


> Well then I must concede that I must be incorrect. I suppose I should discuss this with the vet next time I see them. It is a little concerning that they either: did not correct me or did not know themselves.


I wouldn't really find that concerning. I don't think that's something they would learn at vet school. Despite the fact that small animal medicine is probably a big portion of their education, I can't really imagine a mechanic this specific has much weight in their entire curriculum. This is more about how insulation works in general.

I used to go to the Monterey Bay Aquarium way too many times and had educators come to my school. For some reason, I thought the trapping of air in a sea otter's coat was fascinating as a kid...


----------



## Wunderwhy6 (Nov 29, 2020)

Hopps said:


> I wouldn't really find that concerning. I don't think that's something they would learn at vet school. Despite the fact that small animal medicine is probably a big portion of their education, I can't really imagine a mechanic this specific has much weight in their entire curriculum. This is more about how insulation works in general.
> 
> I used to go to the Monterey Bay Aquarium way too many times and had educators come to my school. For some reason, I thought the trapping of air in a sea otter's coat was fascinating as a kid...





Hopps said:


> I used to go to the Monterey Bay Aquarium way too many times and had educators come to my school. For some reason, I thought the trapping of air in a sea otter's coat was fascinating as a kid...


I always loved (and still do to be fair) the artics. I clearly remember the day I learned polar bears had black skin.


----------

